# Time vxr/s vs. Look 585/595



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

Anyone that has actually ridden both the Look and the Time models mentioned? Curious as to your take on these very top of the heap frames. thanks.


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

ciclisto said:


> Anyone that has actually ridden both the Look and the Time models mentioned? Curious as to your take on these very top of the heap frames. thanks.


There was a poll last year in a French magazine asking professionals which bike they preferred. The winner was Time.

-ilan


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

i have ridden both, i have significantly more time on the Look 585 but after a couple rides on the Time, i don't think there is a clear winner, in my mind Time is the only other Carbon bike i have ridden that compares to the comfort, performance and handling of the 585
- the Time felt very stable sprinting and descending and the comfort is just as couch like, perhaps the only difference i felt was i stayed seated in climbs longer on the 585, which in turn means less energy output and therefore more efficient power transmission

to put it simply you will do no wrong with either ride, however you'll likely be much lighter in the wallet after a TIme


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I've owned both, too. I had my Time a while back ( a year ago ) and now have 585. I had some others in between...DeRosa King, for one. Right on the same page as the two in question...

I felt the Time was a very good climber. At the time, I was riding Krysirum wheels mostly, and it felt pretty rough, harsh on cobby pavment, but it was a damn good ride. I think a tad quicker handling than my 585, perhaps. Could have been the very stiff Krysirums..Pretty different feeling geometry, if I recall correctly..

I love the 585, but if I had extra cash, I might like another shot at a Time, perhap to have both at the same time and ride em back to back...The 585 is lighter and it descends unbelievably well...never had a better descending bike-- one that gave me more confidence than my Look does...

The Time has some very nice carbon sculpting in it's build..I can see how it is so rigid, especially down at the BB...and there seem to be even fewer of them around than the Looks, if you want to be "Bling bling and super "exclusive" when you park at the Starbucks...

Once I get riding my 585, it usually just sort of fades out of my consciousness..It's so good at it's job that you forget about the bike and concentrate on your own efforts and what is going on with others around you...A good race bike for sure and great for long rides anytime..

Don Hanson


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

the 585 gets great reviews compared to most other frames regardless of price, I imagine the 595 is even stiffer better? but then you have to deal with the ISP and i want to travel with this frame. My opinion is the Time is very well made, no mystery to where this is made. The Look would appear the stiffer of the two and definitely a better buy. thanks for the imput.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

ciclisto said:


> the 585 gets great reviews compared to most other frames regardless of price, I imagine the 595 is even stiffer better? but then you have to deal with the ISP and i want to travel with this frame.


There is a fairly in-depth discussion regarding traveling with a 595 here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=82144 (scroll down about 2/3 of the page)

Basically, unless you're riding an XXL or XL, you should be okay with many good bike cases. Even the XLs will fit in a lot of cases. With the E-Post design, removing the post takes off between 12 and 15cm from the top of the bike depending on your saddle.

Please let me know if you have any questions.

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*I have a medium vxrs and large 585*

both are great. the vxrs is a hair stiffer and lighter. i think its carbon manipulation/design has the edge too, but i like the looks of the 585 better (i have the team white)

both have 56 tt and the rest of the geometry is very very close. i don't think they handle differently. i initially thought the vxrs was a touch more comfy, despite being slightly stiffer, but after putting the same saddle on (my 585 came with a toupe) now that i have had aliante on both it is a wash.

both great--the 585 is the better bargain. if you ride a 56 my vxrs will soon be for sale

jim


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

ilan said:


> There was a poll last year in a French magazine asking professionals which bike they preferred. The winner was Time.
> 
> -ilan



Really?

Any reason you could remember?


----------



## rowboy (May 31, 2004)

chas said:


> There is a fairly in-depth discussion regarding traveling with a 595 here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=82144 (scroll down about 2/3 of the page)
> 
> Basically, unless you're riding an XXL or XL, you should be okay with many good bike cases. Even the XLs will fit in a lot of cases. With the E-Post design, removing the post takes off between 12 and 15cm from the top of the bike depending on your saddle.
> 
> ...



Hate saying it but the seat mast on the 595/VXR is an ABSOLUTE KILLER to fit in a hard case for travel, there's no chance my frame is fitting!!! I ride an XL VXR Ulteam with the mast uncut and it will not fit reagrdless of what I remove, fork, crank....!!!


----------

